# virgin queen in fall



## Mensch (2 mo ago)

I recently lost queens in two of my hives. Both hatched new queens, but only one hive shows any brood. I fear the other queen is still a virgin and it is November. I live in Northern California and chances of drones being available are non existing. Should I merge these two hives? And how can I do it without risking the laying queen?


----------



## birddog (May 10, 2016)

After a colony goes queenless and raises a new queen that fails to be mated or ends up unable to lay said colony should be full of old bees. Ask yourself what will the good colony gain by adding a bunch of old bees
Truth is unless theres a good flow or the queenrite colony is failing all things thay offer are undesirable. 
There is a greater possibility to be sucessfull with adding a mated queen. However the key word is possibility. And odds are will end up a dink in spring requiring nurturing over the winter
There's an old saying. "Cut your losses in the fall "
On a last note: you gave no dates of egg laid , cell caped , cell hatched so you need to ensure you have given the queen in question enough time.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

How far north? In the Bay Area we have had Christmas matings. Give ample time.
On a warm day, spread the frames of both colonies wide apart to expose them all to light for a few minutes. Then merge, queen on a far side.


----------

